# Spare wheel



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

The spare wheel on my Ford based Nexxo is located underneath the chassis beneath the rear locker. Having crawled underneath for a close up view I can't see any obvious way of releasing it. A winder was supplied with the motorhome which at the time of purchase, I assumed was for this purpose and would be obvious in it's use but has not proved to be so. While I would not attempt to replace a wheel myself, leaving it instead to the breakdown service I subscribe to, I am concerned that the breakdown operative might find him/herself scratching his/her head as well. If anyone knows how to release it I would be grateful if they could let me know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think there should be a blanking plug somewhere above the wheel centre, or at the side or back of the vehicle and it should just wind down, unless it the cradle type , in which case it's a lift and release a catch.


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you Kev. I'm maybe too thick to find it but still can't find a way to release it. I had phoned the dealer but believe it or not their service dept couldn't tell me and since they are over 300 miles away not very convenient for visiting. Also emailed Burstner who advised me that the instructions are in the manual - that was a great help! Looks like I'll have to go in past a local garage.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
If you look on [I think the driver side] the side of the chassis close to the spare wheel you will see where the winding handle locates then just wind down.

Ron


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Spare Wheel Release*

Hi Efjayar,

I had a similar problem with my Transit based Rimor when I arrived home initially.

Spare Wheel Release

Mine is now stowed in the garage.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

